
Ask HN: Accepting crypto as a payment method, your stories? - hd4
Interested to hear your experiences in adopting crypto (which I personally feel is still very much in the wild west stage), and given the amount of energy in the crypto scene at the moment, whether you have noticed changes taking place in terms of easier acceptance of it as a payment method or simply better awareness of it and what the mood with consumers is like?
======
AlexITC
This project accepts Bitcoin [1] and it even accepts 0 confirmation payments
[2].

[1] [https://smsprivacy.org/](https://smsprivacy.org/) [2]
[https://incoherency.co.uk/blog/stories/zeroconf-
payments.htm...](https://incoherency.co.uk/blog/stories/zeroconf-
payments.html)

------
verdverm
A crypto transaction implies a tax event in the USA, so intentionally not
supporting. Plus the prices are too volatile to set prices on my own products
and have any faith that the crypto will maintain it's value by the time it
turns into something I can pay my own bills with.

I don't think people use cryptos as money, more as a "store of value" (read as
speculation to get rich quick)

------
ecesena
We started supporting XLM on solokeys.com, mostly in relation to the keybase
airdrop. We figured some people had lumens but didn’t really know what to do
with them.

We sold a few keys in lumens. The whole process is still a bit overly complex,
but overall we learned a few things in the process so we’re not unhappy. Let’s
say it was more fun than a real need.

